# My new Sigma 70-200 OS



## rgregory1965 (Mar 7, 2012)

So I just picked up my nes lens today...just a few boring shots to test out the bokeh and sharpness.....so far im lovin it

Sigma 70-200 F/2.8 OS

Had to grab a few shots to see just what the f2.8 is all about since this is my first,

1. Sample one focus on chair (Red Dot )  70mm 1/1250 F2.8  ISO 100






2. Same shot focus on bush ( RED DOT )   70mm 1/1250 F2.8  ISO 100





3. Egg on ground with bird pecking through   200mm   1/160  F/2.8   ISO 100





4. Egg on ground   100 percent crop


----------



## MLeeK (Mar 7, 2012)

Now stop it down just 1/3 stop and then 1 stop and see how incredibly sharp it gets!!! I ADORE mine!


----------



## rgregory1965 (Mar 7, 2012)

Had to leave for work....but tomorrow it will get a work out....lol


----------

